# Von heute auf morgen CPU Temperatur zu hoch



## Kruppa2 (23. Januar 2019)

Hallo liebe Community, 
Ich habe seit heute das Problem das plötzlich meine Temperatur ohne Veränderung auf einmal ansteigt. Habe neue wärmeleitpaste draufgepackt und nochmal ordentlich drauf geachtet das der Kopf auch richtig auf der CPU sitzt. Bios reset gemacht und jetzt fällt mir gerade nix ein ohne Austausch was ich machen könnte. Habt ihr eine Idee was es auf einmal sein könnte ? Habe eine nzxt x52 als Kühlung 


MfG


----------



## Spexxos (23. Januar 2019)

Check mal, ob die Pumpe noch läuft


----------



## Kruppa2 (23. Januar 2019)

Wie kann ich das auslesen ?


----------



## Aerni (23. Januar 2019)

am besten machste noch 3 threats auf damit es auch jeder lesen kann. hwinfo64 runterladen. sensors only laufen lassen und beobachten. an der pumpe kannstes auch hören.


----------



## Kruppa2 (23. Januar 2019)

Wollte eigentlich nur editieren und da hat er mir noch ein threat aufgemacht.... war keine böse Absicht. Habe gerade gesehen bei cam steht die  pump auf 0rpm. Also die Pumpe im Eimer?


----------



## Spexxos (24. Januar 2019)

Falls die Pumpe angeschlossen ist und du sie nicht manuell ausgeschaltet hast, höchstwarscheinlich ja


----------

